

Russia is driving out Visa and Mastercard. - avalanc
http://pando.com/2014/05/22/russia-is-driving-out-visa-and-mastercard-creating-huge-opportunity-for-domestic-tech-companies/

======
workoy
India too has plans to launch its own alternative to Visa and Mastercard.
[http://www.npci.org.in/RuPayBackground.aspx](http://www.npci.org.in/RuPayBackground.aspx)

